# ccc exam



## LMCODER (Sep 1, 2009)

For anyone that has taken the CCC specialty exam  and passed. Do you think the specialty practicum exam prepared you for the exam itself?

Thanks in advance,
Laura


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 1, 2009)

I found the practice exam that comes with the practicum helped me to know if I would be able to get the questions done in the 5 1/2 hours that the exam would be and the format of the exam. 

I learned a couple little things in the presentations that come with the practicum but it is really going to be your actual hands on experience doing the coding for that specialty I think and your expertise that will have you pass. 

Good luck. I just took the CCC exam on 8/15 and found out last week that I passed. You definitely have to know the specialty I feel.


----------



## LMCODER (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for your response and Congratulations on passing !!!


----------

